# Pex tubing, How close can it be to electrical wires.



## Gary S (Nov 5, 2008)

I have an old farm house with romex running everywhere in the basement. 

How close to the romex (can it touch) can I put the pex? Is there any thing else I need to be concerned about due to the temperature of the pex?

Thanks


----------



## NHFarmer (Nov 5, 2008)

I also have an old farmhouse with all kinds of wires in the cellar.I have pex touching romex in a couple of spots and have had no problems.I will tell you that the pex will move a lot,especially when it gets hot.You will need plenty of clips to hold it in place.


----------



## RJP Electric (Nov 6, 2008)

Romex is rated for 90* C it can touch, it can take the heat.  Just don't share the same holes with romex with any type of PVC or PEX because of expansion and contraction in those pipes. I have seen plenty of worn wires in my day.


----------



## steviep (Nov 6, 2008)

it won't hurt to put a piece of foam  pipe insulation around the pipe where it touches the romex. Actually around here some of the inspectors require it.  I don't know when your house was wired but if it was before 1985 romex had a lower tempature rating.


----------



## Tony H (Nov 7, 2008)

I know in my old house some of the old romex type wire does not look like it could take alot of heat so I stayed away from it with my pex and copper pipe. I also used the foam pipe insulation to keep from losing too much heat and lots of hold down straps to keep the pex in place. Don't bother with the plastic pipe hangers with pex use the metal 2 hole straps to hold it in place. I found the 1 1/4" straps fit right over the 1" foam very nicely.


----------

